# كلمة مخلصي ما معناها؟



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

كلمة مخلصي ما معناها؟
 






... وتبتهج روحي بالله مُخلِّصي ( لو 1: 47 )

إنه لأمر عظيم أن تقول: ”مُخلِّصي“. إن كثيرين يستطيعون أن يتكلموا عن المسيح، وكثيرون يلقون عنه العظات الطويلة وفي أسلوب بليغ ولسان فصيح، وكثيرون يرددون قصة حياته، وآلامه، وموته، ويتحدثون عن جمال صفاته وعن الخلاص العجيب الذي أكمله على الصليب، ومع ذلك لا يستطيع الفرد منهم أن يقول: ”مُخلِّصي“.

إن هذه المعلومات لا فائدة منها على الإطلاق ما دام الشخص لم يحصل على الخلاص ولا يستطيع القول: ”مُخلِّصي“.

لقد رأيت صورة ولدين فقيرين كانا يستجديان وقد وقفا على الرصيف قُبالة أحد المناظر الجميلة، ونظرا في إحدى النوافذ، فوجدا الأسرة مجتمعة حول مائدة عليها جميع الأطعمة الشهية، وكان الوقت شتاءً والبرد قارسًا والثلج يتساقط بغزارة، رأى هذان الولدان كل هذا، وهما يستطيعان أن يصفا هذا المنزل جيدًا، وأن يتحدثا عما يحتويه من جمال وبهاء، وعن المائدة العظيمة، والأسرة تُحيط بها متمتعة بكل ما تحتويه من مأكولات لذيذة، وبينما هما يتحدثان حديثًا طويلاً، تهب عليهما العاصفة فيرتعشان إذ لا يوجد لهما ما يحميهما من البرد اللاذع سوى أثمالهما البالية الممزقة. ويشتد بهما الجوع ويعض فيهما بأنيابه القاسية فلا يجدان شيئًا لسد رمقهما. كذلك تمامًا هذا الذي يعرف عن المسيح الشيء الكثير بواسطة القراءة عنه أو السمع به، ولا يقدر أن يخصصه لنفسه، أو يقول جادًا: ”مُخلِّصي“؛ أي ”مُخلِّصي الشخصي“.

مثل هذا الشخص قد يرى الفرح الذي يتمتع به المؤمنون الذين قبلوا المسيح مخلِّصًا شخصيًا لهم، والسلام الذي يملأ قلوبهم وسط التجارب، بينما هو لا يزال واقفًا وسط العواصف الباردة العاتية يتلوى من زمهرير شتاء هذا العالم، جائع القلب خاوي النفس تمامًا، لا يجد شبعًا لقلبه ولا يشعر بهدوء في نفسه ولا راحة في حياته، فلا تفيده تلك المعلومات المستفيضة التي حصل عليها عن شخص الرب، ولا تنفعه قدرته على التحدث عنه في بلاغة وإسهاب.

إنه لم يصل إلى الحالة التي يستطيع أن يقول: ”مُخلِّصي“، ولن يصل إلى هذا إلا بعد أن يسلِّم نفسه للرب متخذًا إياه مخلصًا شخصيًا له، وحينئذٍ يلمع وجهه وتطيب نفسه، ويجد في الرب العطية التي لا يُعبَّر عنها، ثم يتمتع بامتياز الشركة معه هنا، والميراث معه في بيت الآب حيث يتمتع بملء الحياة الأبدية السعيدة.


----------



## Tota Christ (2 يوليو 2009)

*مرسى كليمو على الموضوع القيم*


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا كليمو 

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يوليو 2009)

وتبتهج روحي بالله مُخلِّصي ( لو 1: 47 )

شكرا على تفسير معنى الكلمة 
بركة المسيح ترعاكـــــ​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

> إنه لم يصل إلى الحالة التي يستطيع أن يقول: ”مُخلِّصي“، ولن يصل إلى هذا إلا بعد أن يسلِّم نفسه للرب متخذًا إياه مخلصًا شخصيًا له، وحينئذٍ يلمع وجهه وتطيب نفسه، ويجد في الرب العطية التي لا يُعبَّر عنها، ثم يتمتع بامتياز الشركة معه هنا، والميراث معه في بيت الآب حيث يتمتع بملء الحياة الأبدية السعيدة.


​
*ميرسى كليمووو موضوع رااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مريم12 (3 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا كليمو*
*ميررررسى على الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

Tota Christ

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

candy shop

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ICE IDG (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال
شكرا جداا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا رائع


ربنا يباركك

ويعوض تعب محبتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع اكترمن راائع
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

مريم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يوليو 2009)

كلام رائع رائع ياكليمو 
ميرسى بجد ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

كيريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## dodoz (14 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليييك كتييير*
*موضوع أكثر من رائع*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

dodoz

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


----------



## bent almalk (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك فى اسم يسوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع قيم ورائع
ميرسى كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

bent almalk

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## white rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع ما بيستاهل التقييم




انما




يستاهل احلى و اقوى تقييم





الرب مخلصي ​
ما اروعها من عبارة​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

white rose


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وللتقييم 

سلام المسيح معك دائما


----------

